# November Analysis



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

It's time to look back at the first month of the season.

Even if I haven't posted regularly, I'm continuing to rate each Spurs game. The development on my website are progressing, and I thought it was time to let you have an overview at what it looks like.

Here are my ratings for November :










Without surprise, my Spur of November is Tony Parker :clap: !


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think you have Bowen rated way too low. He's hit threes at about a 60% mark for November, and even shot around 50% from the field overall, and on top of that he played great defense as always. Anyway, Parker was easily the Spur of the month, contrary to what he did last November when he stunk it up pretty badly. Good to see your ratings back, and I hope you follow through with this each month.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes this is very good, hope you do this every month


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think you have Bowen rated way too low. He's hit threes at about a 60% mark for November, and even shot around 50% from the field overall, and on top of that he played great defense as always. Anyway, Parker was easily the Spur of the month, contrary to what he did last November when he stunk it up pretty badly. Good to see your ratings back, and I hope you follow through with this each month.


Maybe you are right Koko, but Bowen is anyway my Spur of the moment, with a 8.00 average over the last 5 games. My ratings fail to rate defensive specialists to their real value according to raw stats (I just managed to watch 3 Spurs games this year...).

Anyway, you can also rate and increase Bowen's average using my Excel file!

Do some guys have used it?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

mr_french_basketball said:


> Maybe you are right Koko, but Bowen is anyway my Spur of the moment, with a 8.00 average over the last 5 games. My ratings fail to rate defensive specialists to their real value according to raw stats (I just managed to watch 3 Spurs games this year...).
> 
> Anyway, you can also rate and increase Bowen's average using my Excel file!
> 
> Do some guys have used it?



How does that work? I just add my ratings and it automatically averages to your or something? I have Excel and know how to use it fairly well, so if I can figure out how to use it I'll definitely take part in your ratings.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> How does that work? I just add my ratings and it automatically averages to your or something? I have Excel and know how to use it fairly well, so if I can figure out how to use it I'll definitely take part in your ratings.


I've worked on a system that extracts data from the Excel file, but it's not possible to let you do it by yourself.

As there is not to so many people interested, I propose you to send me the Excel file (completed with your ratings) by email. Check your private messages to get my address!

Then, the final rating will be the average rating of each participants, and should be much more accurate.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, starting with December, I will will out an Excel sheet for the ratings with each player. I took a look at how you rated players through the first month and will try to follow that same type of format. From what I understand, 6 is pretty much an average performance right? Also, I'm going to be doing mine based on minutes as well. For example, in the Dallas game I gave Duncan a 5 rating when he had 13 points and 14 rebounds in 38 minutes, but I gave Mohammed a 7 because he got 10 points and 5 rebounds in only 17 minutes. 


I encourage other Spurs board members to do this as well. It will be something very unique on this site, and I think it will be fun.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Alright, starting with December, I will will out an Excel sheet for the ratings with each player. I took a look at how you rated players through the first month and will try to follow that same type of format. From what I understand, 6 is pretty much an average performance right? Also, I'm going to be doing mine based on minutes as well. For example, in the Dallas game I gave Duncan a 5 rating when he had 13 points and 14 rebounds in 38 minutes, but I gave Mohammed a 7 because he got 10 points and 5 rebounds in only 17 minutes.
> 
> 
> I encourage other Spurs board members to do this as well. It will be something very unique on this site, and I think it will be fun.


To ease the transfert of your ratings into my site, please use the Excel file that you can download from the link below :
http://spursratings.site.voila.fr/spursRatings.xls

(Don't hesitate to send me a private message if you have problems downloading it. If you let me your email address, I will send it to you)

Here is the scale I'm using, which is pretty close of yours Koko.
10 : The perfect game (simply unstoppable)
9 : Excellent game (a very good game, with the player being decisive on key moments)
8 : Very good game
7 : Good game
6 : The average game
5 : Just a correct game, but below average
4 : Mediocre performence (the player still have contributed to the team)
3 : Bad game (or the player was transparent on the court)
2 : Very bad game (the player hurted his team)
1 : Your team played with 4 players against 6!

(I have never put a 1, and give rarely a 10 : just one for Parker against Golden State in 15 games this season).

To keep Koko's exemple, I gave 5 for Duncan and 8 for Nazr against Dallas :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm probably doing something wrong, but I'm not able to use that Excel file you provided me with. It tells me it's a read-only file.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

After downloading the file to your hard drive, just try to right click it, and uncheck the "read only" option.

Does it work?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No luck mr_french. On the properties screen for the file there isn't a check next to read-only, but when I try to enter text in the Excel file it says that it's a protected "and therefore read-only".


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

mr_french_basketball said:


> To ease the transfert of your ratings into my site, please use the Excel file that you can download from the link below :
> http://spursratings.site.voila.fr/spursRatings.xls
> 
> (Don't hesitate to send me a private message if you have problems downloading it. If you let me your email address, I will send it to you)
> ...


I'm not sure that's really a good way to describe that. Take Rasho for example. He's almost always transparent, but the majority of the time he has a pretty good game (for him anyways). Just adding my two cents in though. It doesn't really matter, and I'm sure everyone gets the picture anyways. As for this whole Excel idea thing, I think it's brilliant and I can't wait till you get everything worked out. Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No luck mr_french. On the properties screen for the file there isn't a check next to read-only, but when I try to enter text in the Excel file it says that it's a protected "and therefore read-only".


I changed something on the protection configuration. You can download it again :
http://spursratings.site.voila.fr/spursRatings.xls

Hopefully it will work now :raised_ey


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Still no luck. It says to go to Tools menu and click unprotect sheet, then a password must be provided.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

It's maybe not a so good idea to protect the sheet...

What I propose is to simply copy the sheet into an other Excel file...


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

I deleted all the protection of the Excel file, that should now be working for everybody :

http://spursratings.site.voila.fr/spursRatings.xls


----------

